# Xorg on i815 chipset - not working



## gentoobob (Dec 28, 2011)

I have an old Compaq Evo with i815 chipset.  I can't get xorg to work properly.  I have tried the 
	
	



```
agp_load="YES"
```
 in loader.conf and I have set the driver to VESA.  When I set the driver to VESA it does not work at all, tells me no screens.  If I use the intel driver, I get a white screen and my mouse but the screen flickers and I get no terminal boxes/screens.  

Below is my xorg.conf... also, my xorg.log is attached to this post.  


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        #DisplaySize      440   250     # mm
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "ACR"
        ModelName    "V203HV"
        HorizSync    31.0 - 83.0
        VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0
        ModeLine     "1600x900" 119.0 1600 1696 1864 2128 900 901 904 932
        Option      "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "82815 Chipset Graphics Controller (CGC)"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth 24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth   24
                Modes   "1600x900"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## gentoobob (Dec 28, 2011)

I have followed the other post on this particular chipset, nothing good from it.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 28, 2011)

It's easier for people to read files that are uncompressed.  pastebin.com is handy.

vesa is not going to do 1600x900 anyway.  Before working on xorg.conf, rename it and try starting X without it.  If that gives a working X, then just the needed modifications can be entered in xorg.conf.


----------



## gentoobob (Dec 28, 2011)

Great! Thanks for the reply. Will try.

Also, when I tried uploading a .txt file it kept failing yet it said it was supported. Who knows.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 28, 2011)

Text files are limited in size, another reason to use pastebin.com.  xorg.conf is usually not so big.


----------



## gentoobob (Dec 28, 2011)

Ah..okay. Will remember that.

Well I got home and I tried what you said to do.  It didn't work.  I get a distorted screen and then I get locked up, I can't go back to my screen on F1. If I try, it will tell me input out of range on my monitor.  I have to reboot.  I've tried a few other scenarios and now all I get is a blank black screen. No mouse or anything.  

Will keep hacking away at it.  It's a simple motherboard.  Compaq Evo D510 desktop, integrated Intel i815 chipset. According to FreeBSD docs, it's supported with the included x11 drivers.

And I did even try vesa with a really low resolution.  Nothing.  Same blank black screen.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 29, 2011)

You need to start formatting your posts now.


----------



## gentoobob (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry about that.  Will do.  I haven't been on this forum for a long time.  Good to be back.


----------



## gentoobob (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for your guys help.  Couldnt get it resolved.  Seems to be an issue with the driver in FreeBSB 8.2 and Intel i815.  I even tried PC-BSD 8.2 and during the initial install and setup of Xorg it did the same thing.  I even tried VESA mode in PC-BSD and no go, the screen couldnt be found.  

It was only a toy system, so no biggie.  Have a happy new year!


----------



## akregator (Jan 13, 2012)

Intel video cards driver is not ready and currently KMS implementation is a work in progress. If you want your graphic card to work, refer to http://wiki.freebsd.org/Intel_GPU.

But there is something strange with the vesa driver, it should work properly.


----------



## adamk (Jan 13, 2012)

akregator said:
			
		

> Intel video cards driver is not ready and currently KMS implementation is a work in progress. If you want your graphic card to work, refer to http://wiki.freebsd.org/Intel_GPU.
> 
> But there is something strange with the vesa driver, it should work properly.



I would not expect the KMS work to make one ounce of difference in an i815 GPU.  Also, the i810 and i815 GPUs are not vesa compatible, so no, it should not work properly.

Adam


----------



## gentoobob (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome.  I will definitely give it a try.  

Thanks for the link.


----------

